# When the lady lies down with the liger.



## Peairtach (Jan 27, 2010)

Your head would make a tasty morsel !


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 27, 2010)

At first, I thought the title of this thread was "When the Lady Lies Down with the Lager." I was going to move it to a more appropriate beer drinking forum!


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jan 27, 2010)

Ligers are cool.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 27, 2010)

That thing is huge! I had never heard of this cross-breed before. It sounds like it's not the best idea though. They are bigger than their parents and so they often have to be delivered delivered via caesarean section.  They can't go back to the wild be cause they would just die out because the two species would never voluntarily breed in the wild. They also don't live very long because of birth defects and other mutations. 

Liger - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 27, 2010)

I do not know, I think that things like these are just humans playing God I can not say I think things like this are okay considering our steward role of nature.


----------



## Andres (Jan 27, 2010)

at first I thought, "it's head is huge!" but then I reconsidered, "eh, maybe her head is just tiny"


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 28, 2010)

Napoleon,was right!

Napoleon Dynamite Video - Liger, Myspace Codes


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 28, 2010)

Ligers are sweet. Indeed, Napoleon was right.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 28, 2010)

[video=youtube;8HgW86TwF_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HgW86TwF_o&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Skyler (Feb 2, 2010)

PresbyDane said:


> I do not know, I think that things like these are just humans playing God I can not say I think things like this are okay considering our steward role of nature.


 
I'm not so sure, if we take into account that lions and tigers are both part of the same feline "kind". Just like you have different species of dogs that are all part of the dog kind and can (usually) cross-breed.


----------

